# 8.2GM Cover on 8.2BOP Differential



## ManuelB (Oct 18, 2016)

Found a 8.2 10 Bolt Differential Cover i would like to have on my 65`LeMans. Got a 8.2 10 Bolt BOP Rear End.

Does anyone know if that fits?

THX


----------

